# Something different



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

a few weeks ago, someone posted a video of a New Zealand turner doing a demo of making a scoop. It involved some off center turning which fascinated me to the extent that I had to try it. After a few tries I finally got the hang of it and here are the results not perfect but ok. It was a real challenge and lots of fun


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Maurice you did a great job on those. They are beauties for sure and well done. Keep'em coming.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Hey Maurice very unique, I haven't seen those before, very beautiful result.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nicely done Maurice. I bet Harry can't do that.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Dr.Zook said:


> Very nicely done Maurice. I bet Harry can't do that.


You're onto a good thing with that bet Dave. Never in my wildest dreams would I ever be able to produce work of that standard.
Maurice, firstly it's great to see that you're still active on the lathe and secondly, you, like Bernie are one very clever guy.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

" clever guy " How would we know that we can't get Dave to post any pictures and I have tried many times in the pass  here's one more shot DAVE. 

05-30-2009, 09:27 PM
http://www.routerforums.com/119197-post32.html

========


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Thank you Harry (blushing)


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

very good, Maurice. neat little scoops. Challenges are fun!


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

*A better pic*

I thought I'd better put in a better pic with greater resolution


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Very nice, a few times I go and sit it on monthly meetings with the Bayou woodturners and one of there leader members showed how to do that and it was very interesying to watch....


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> " clever guy " How would we know that we can't get Dave to post any pictures and I have tried many times in the pass  here's one more shot DAVE.
> 
> ...


Bob, I was referring to Maurice as the clever guy. As for Dave, I know him well and can assure everyone that he is a very clever metalworker and what few woodwork projects I've seen, indicate that he knows what he's doing there as well. The problem is that he has the peculiar idea that retirement is for sitting in a rocking chair all day, this is a great pity for a guy with great skills, lots of tools and a large pole barn to boot.


----------

